# Lesco broadcast settings



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What is a good jumping off point, setting wise when it comes to seeding with the Lesco 80#? How much difference would the hopper opening be, if any for KBG or PRG compared to TTTF or is that irrelevant?

I think I had dialed the Scott's Edgeguard DLX at 4 or 5, which according to Lesco's chart is 12 or 13. Sound about right?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

11-14 pretty much covers a broad area for the Lesco.

Try 12 and compare the use on a known area to confirm.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@FATC1TY thank you.


----------

